# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Μικροελεγκτές >  >  reset fuse bits ATtiny85

## ioanniskar

Έχω ένα project που έχω σχεδιάσει πλακέτα και κάνει χρήση του ATtiny85.
Επειδή θέλω να κάνω χρήση 6 GPIO και το ATtiny85 έχει μόνο 5, αφού το προγραμμάτισα μέσω ISP απενεργοποίησα το reset μέσω των fuses για να μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και το pin 1 ως GPIO.
Για κάποιον λόγο θέλησα να κάνω μία αλλαγή στον κώδικα και πρέπει να επαναφέρω τα default fuses για να ενεργοποιηθεί το reset και να μπορώ να προγραμματίσω με ISP. Στο ATtiny85 αυτό μπορεί να γίνει μέσω HVSP.

Έχω φτιάξει αυτόν τον fusebit doctor. Μου έχει δουλέψει σε πολλά ATmega και ATtiny αλλά δεν δούλεψε ποτέ σε SMD ATtiny85, ενώ δουλεύει κανονικά σε DIP.
Δοκίμασα σε μερικά DIP να κάνω ακριβώς ό,τι έκανα και στα SMD(ίδιος κώδικας-ίδια fuses), τα αναγνώρισε και τα επανέφερε. Στα SMD (έχω δοκιμάσει 3-4 chips) δεν αναγνωρίζεται το chip. (εννοείται πως το συνδέω με αντάπτορα SOIC και έχω επαληθεύσει πως οι συνδέσεις είναι μια χαρά.)

Η απορία μου είναι αν τα SMD ATtiny85 έχουν κάτι ιδιαίτερο σε σχέση με τα DIP και δεν επιτυγχάνεται ο προγραμματισμός με HVSP με τον ίδιο τρόπο.

----------


## SProg

Δε θα έπρεπε να έχουν και ούτε βρίσκω Errata...

Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να έχεις θόρυβο με τις συνδέσεις που κάνεις όταν είναι SMD το package; Είναι αγορασμένα από σοβαρό προμηθευτή?

----------


## elektronio

Εδώ βλέπω μια βελτιωμένη version του Atmega fusebit doctor η οποία αναφέρει στα σχόλια, 

_Improvements:
_
_+DC barrel for power supply
+Reorganized components
+Integrated HVSP adapter for Attiny84 and Attiny85
 (you need just insert jumper to HVSP pins)_
_
+Integrated TQFP32 smd socket for atmega328
 (put MCU and hard press)_

_+No need remove pins form DIP40 socket

_μήπως απλά δεν μπορεί η δική σου version;

----------


## ioanniskar

Σκέφτηκα μήπως υπάρχει θόρυβος και αφαίρεσα ό,τι extension είχα στους αντάπτορες αλλά δεν άλλαξε κάτι. Επίσης δοκίμασα να κολλήσω τα tiny85 πάνω στον αντάπτορα soic>dip αντί να το "πιάσω" με ελατήρια. Είναι αγορασμένα από Κινέζους. Λες να είναι θέμα ποιότητας; Γιατί όμως δεν τα κατάφερα με κανένα SMD ενώ το DIP δούλεψε; (επίσης αγορασμένο από Κινέζο)


Το Atmega fusebit doctor είναι παλιό project ενός Πολωνού. Τελευταία αναβάθμιση είχε κάνει το 2011. Η σελίδα του έχει κλείσει αλλά έχω κρατημένο το περιεχόμενό της με όλα τα αρχεία(συνηθίζω να το κάνω όταν βρίσκω ενδιαφέροντα projects σε περίπτωση που χαθούν από το net). Τα PCBs που βλέπεις είναι remake του σχεδίου του. Για την ακρίβεια, αυτό που έχω φτιάξει είναι το δικό του σχηματικό και firmware πάνω σε δική μου επανασχεδιασμένη πλακέτα με χρήση boost converter 5V>12V για να δουλεύει μόνο από μία USB.

----------

